# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  الوكالة في القوانين العراقية

## أم خطاب

الوكالة في القوانين العراقية 
المحامي والقاص 
مارتن الشمديناني

أتمنى أن أوفق في تقديم هذا الموضوع في الثقافة القانونية ، وهو عن عقد الوكالة، بشكل عام ومبسط لكي يستطيع الإنسان العادي فهمها ولا تصعب عليه عند التطبيق.علما بأن فكرة الموضوع هي مستنبطة من القانون المدني العراقي . أن الوكالة بكل أنواعها هي من العقود المهمة والتي تمت إلى الإنسان بصلة بإعتباره لا يقدر على الإستغناء عنها في تنفيذ إلتزاماته وأداء أعماله اليومية وتنفيذ واجباته.وهي نمط متطور لحياة إجتماعية متطورة فيها يعهد الإنسان البالغ لشخص قانوني أن يقوم مقامه أمام الآخرين وفقا إلى القانون.
تعريفها: 
هي عقد (إتفاق) بين طرفين أو أكثر بحيث يقوم أحداهما نيابة عن الآخر بأداء التزاماته أمام الغير والحصول على حقوقه بالطرق القانونية.أي يقوم وفقها شخص ما بإحلال شخص معين محله للقيام بكافة التصرفات القانونية. الطرف الأول هو (الموكل). والطرف الثاني هو (الوكيل). وأستنادا الى مبدأ قانوني يعتبر الوكيل كالأصيل. . 
شروطها: 
للوكالة شروطها ومنها على سبيل الذكر وليس الحصر: 
أن يكون الوكيل بالغ سن الرشد (عمره أكثر من 18 سنة).
أن لا يكون أحد طرفي الوكالة (الموكل والوكيل) مصابا بعته أو جنون أو ماشابه ذلك.أي أن يكونا عاقلان. 
أن يكون سبب الوكالة غير مخالف للقانون أو العرف أو الأداب العامة. 
تسجيلها لدى دائرة كاتب العدل لأضفاء الصفة القانونية عليها,لأنها الأرضية التي ستبنى عليها مجمل التصرفات القانونية. 
يشترط في بعضها لصق صورة الموكل عليها إضافة إلى رسم الطابع.
تنظم بثلاثة نسخ أصلية.الأولى يحتفظ بها في دائرة الكاتب العدل،والنسخة الثانية يحتفظ بها الموكل،والنسخة الثالثة يحتفظ بها الوكيل. 
الوكالة الشائعة والمعمول بها لتنفيذ الألتزامات أمام المحاكم والوزارت والدوائر الرسمية وغير الرسمية والشركات وغيرها، هي عقد الوكالة العامة. أن الشخص الذي يريد أن يوكل غيره فأنه سيجد أستمارات الوكالة بأنواعها لدى المكاتب القانونية أو أكشاك الباعة المجاورين لدور العدالة (المحاكم)، أو لدى كتاب العرائض (الأرضحلجية) أو لدى المحامي المراد توكيله. والوكالة هي أتفاق بين طرفين أو أكثر وفق مستند الوكالة حيث يلتزم الطرفان بأداء شروطها بحسب ماورد فيها. أن الجاري عليه في عقد الوكالات أن يوكل شخص معين شخص أخر وعلى الأغلب يكون محاميا أو محامية، ليقوم بدل عنه بأداء ما وكله به، وهي تختلف بحسب إختلاف الألتزام الذي وكل للقيام به وأنجازه بالشكل القانوني. فمثلا يقوم شخصا معينا بتوكيل محامي ليترافع بدلاً عنه أمام محكمة البداءة لأزالة الشيوع عن عقار ما عائد للورثة. والمحامي هنا هو أعرف بأمور القانون المدني وقانون الأثبات من غيره بالذات موكله. أن المحامي شخص قانوني محلف وقد أدى القسم القانوني أمام محكمة الأسئناف يوم ليتم أنتسابه إلى نقابة المحامين، فتراه يؤدي العمل الذي تم توكيله لأجل أدائه بالشكل المرضي والصحيح دون مضيعة لحقوق الموكل (أهدار مال، تأخير وقت، لامبالاة) وهو على صلة بموكله ويقدر أن يرجع إليه كلما استجد في القضية عنصر ما،بذلك تراه قد هئ كل دفوعاته منتظرا بإطمئنان صدور القرار ومن ثم أكتسابه الدرجة القطعية. 
أن الوكالة هي الطريق الصحيح والأسلوب المتطور والنمط الحضاري المعمول به بين مختلف شعوب دول العالم المتطور، لأداء التزامات والحصول على الحقوق دون مضيعة لها، والمحامي هو الأكثر تضلعا في مجال القانون لذلك يكون كتحصيل حاصل هو الأنسب بالتوكيل. 
نصائح الى الموكل: 
من خلال خبرتي في حقل المحاماة،أنصح الموكل بتوضيح الموضوع أو المواضيع أو القضية المراد اعطاء الوكالة عنها الى الغير،أي بمعنى آخر توضيح كل الأمور التي تخص الوكالة، ليكون الوكيل على دراية كاملة ليتمكن من أداء التصرف القانوني دون أي تأخير وعلى أكمل صورته. مثلا أن السيد(س) قام بتوكيل المحامي(م) وكالة عامة لمراجعة دائرة التسجيل العقاري لغرض تسجيل العقار المرقم..... بإسمه والذي تم الإتفاق على شرائه من ورثة المتوفى(ك) وكذلك القيام بمراجعة دائرة المرور لغرض تسجيل المركبة نوع..... موديل..... في الدائرة ذاتها بإسم موكله (مالك المركبة). وكذلك القيام بمراجعة دائرة الجوازات لأجل الحصول على جواز سفر لموكله. أو القيام بإستئجار العقار المرقم..... الجنس تجاري،لجعله مقر لأحدى شركات موكله. إذا هنا أصبح الوكيل موكلاً على عدة قضايا يقوم حسب الإتفاق مع الموكل بإنجازها وحسب أهميتها بالتعاقب أو متزامنة أو حسب إتفاق الطرفين ووفق أتعاب محاماة معينة حسب كل قضية.إضافة إلى الرسوم الحكومية.
أن نوع الوكالة (عامة أو خاصة أو جزائية) في معظم الأحيان تتوقف على نوعية التصرف القانوني،آخذين بنظر الإعتبار المدة والقيمة المادية أو المعنوية أو الوضع الإقتصادي للبلد وكل ما له صلة بمحل الوكالة. 
حماية لحقوق الموكل في الوكالة العامة أنصحه بأن يمسك،يلغي،يشطب هذه الأنابات الواردة في إستمارة الوكالة ،عن الوكيل: 
ـ حق توكيل الغير. 
ـ القبض.
ـ الدفع.
ـ البيع. 
كل نقطة من النقاط الأربعة أعلاه لها مساؤها. وقد نقوم بالتنويه عنها في مواضيعنا القادمة لو وجدنا في ذلك ضرورة. 
والوكالة العامة هي المعمول بها في العراق بإعتبارها تزيح المعوقات عن طريق أداء الوكيل (المحامي) لكل شروط الوكالة دون تأخير أو قيود من أجل الحصول على حقوق موكله.
بعد أن فهمنا بشكل مبسط فحوى الوكالة العامة، دعونا نكمل شرحنا عن الوكالة الخاصة والجزائية. 

عقد الوكالة الخاصة: 
هذا النوع من الوكالة هو أكثر تحديدا للوكيل على أداء التصرف القانوني نيابة عن موكله في وقته وبشكل محدد ومعين .فعلى سبيل المثال أن السيد(ش) له رغبة في شراء قطعة أرض من المالك (البائع)السيد(أ) وعليه تسجيلها لدى دائرة التسجيل العقاري.أو أن السيد(ش) عليه تسجيل قطعة أرض بأسمه حصل عليها من بلدية المدينة. وبعد أن أنجز الوكيل التصرف القانوني بشكله المراد ،يعني أن الوكالة الخاصة قد أنتهى مفعولها ولا تنفع لقيام الوكيل بأداء أي التزام أخر نيابة ولو عن نفس الموكل. 
عقد الوكالة الجزائية: 
هذا النوع من الوكالات يشبه الوكالة الخاصة أن لم يكن أكثر تحديدا منها. والوكالة الجزائية ممكن أن تنظم بين الموكل والوكيل أمام القاضي. وهي تنفع للأشخاص الذين قاموا بمخالفات أو تسببوا في جنح. مثلا أن السيد(ن) يحتاج الى محامي ليترافع عنه أمام قاضي محكمة الجزاء، لتسببه في مخالفة مرورية. والوكالة الجزائية هي مثل الخاصة تنتهي بأنتهاء أسبابها، يعني أن الوكيل وفقها لا يحق له أستخدامها في أداء أي التزام أخر للموكل نفسه،بإعتبار أن محل الوكالة قد إنتفى.
أنتهاء عقد الوكالة: 
تسقط الوكالة بشكل عام وتنتهي: 
ـ الوفاة:عند وفاة أحد طرفيها (الموكل أو الوكيل). 
ـ السبب:عند بطلان أسبابها. 
ـ الإلغاء:إذا ألغيت من قبل أحد طرفيها. 
ـ العزل: وذلك بأن يقوم الموكل بعزل الوكيل. أو يقوم الوكيل بألغاء الوكالة،أي بعبارة أخرى عزل نفسه. 
- المدة: يفضل تجديدها كل سنة ،لإزالة الشك. 
الخاتمة: 
أن المجتمعات المتحضرة هي التي نظمت أمور حياتها وفقا لقوانين بلدانها. فلكل عائلة في الدول المتطورة إضافة إلى طبيبها (طبيب العائلة)، لها محاميها (المشاور القانوني). فالأول ينظر صحة أفراد العائلة، والثاني يقدم المشورة القانونية حماية لحقوق أفراد العائلة ولأداء التزاماتهم أمام الغير بالشكل القانوني .
المحامي والقاص 
مارتن الشمديناني 

منقول

----------

